# A few of charlie boy



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I took a few pics of Charlie while he was out of his pen having some fun time in the garden . The wind is blowing a gale out there but he was quite happy having a wander about. hope you like the pics...........CHRIS.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just too gorgeous for words - he looks fabulous with the wind ruffling his fur :001_wub:


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

he is a truely gorgeous cat.
michelle x


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

Ooooooooh Charlie is just super scrummy!

What's he like personality wise? Looks very regal!  do you groom him regularly?


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Holly, Charlie is very laid back, very very chatty and although he managed to gain the title of Premier at his shows he really didnt take to it so well so he has been retired from showing, He does need quite a bit of grooming as his coat is quite long and silky. thanks for the comments............Chris.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Charlie is a very handsome boy, simply stunning


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> Just too gorgeous for words - he looks fabulous with the wind ruffling his fur :001_wub:


thx Lynn in this one he looks like he's in a wind tunnel hahahaha.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

What a handsome lad and such a beautiful coat


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

That last shot is stunning he looks so proud in it


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwww hes stunning, very beautifuk


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

simply stunning


----------



## hebber (Sep 9, 2009)

Beautiful cat .......I love all that fur


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

He is gorgeous. 
Viv xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what lovely pictures, he is stunning, as are all your cats _


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my beautiful bi as they all are


----------

